# Help with swamp/voodoo scene



## medusa53 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have and outdoor haunt in the woods. There is a spooky pond area that I want to turn into a voodoo scene. I want my Voodoo queen standing behind a table with darkened containers hat you have to stick your hand into to feel the items ( remember the spaghetti veins trick? )
I need Voodoo, Bayou, Swampy names for the items. Here is a list of the body parts I plan to have:

1 Eyes
2. Tongue
3. Brain
4. Ears
5. Stomach
6.Fingers
7.Toes
8.Veins
9.Nose
10.Head.... The head will be visible, in some kind of jar and will be a real person who will open their eyes( found idea on Pinterest!! )
11. Hand....This will be the container next to the head and will have a real hand in it.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hmmm, it's suppose to be normal things that get changed into names they saw fit like: eye-inner part of blossom...tongue-Petal


----------



## medusa53 (Apr 11, 2010)

I want to label each container with such things as:

For the eyes...Eye of Newt ( of course, that goes more with witches but it is an example)
I am just drawing a blank as to what would be on a Voodoo table. Maybe I'm over thinking it?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You need to make sure that the names aren't so far fetched that people don't understand what they. the items, are supposed to be. If they, the guests, don't grasp what the items are supposed to be then you've waisted your scene and labor.

Tongue of a deceiver
Hand of a Thief
Nose of a Wise-man
A Holy Man's Fingers
A traveler's toes
Head of the righteous


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great names font geek ...... Assorted severed old woman's fingers ... My husband will tell you I lack the witty gene,sorry!!!! Where is your haunt????


----------



## medusa53 (Apr 11, 2010)

Mississippi


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Eyes of a virgin
Zombie's ears
Entrails of a changeling (for veins or stomach)

I'd do some research on the vernacular for the Cajun as well as words or phrases for VooDoo. But keep in mind that whatever you name stuff, it has to be clear enough that _*YOUR*_ locals understand what they are reading (and eventually feeling and or seeing).

Magic13, fontgeek is all one word.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

You may put a space in my name if you like....it wasn't intentional.


----------



## medusa53 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks! I thought of a few more after looking at a few Louisiana sites ( by the way, I am FROM Louisiana, I just drew a mental block on this for some reason ).
1.Alligator teeth
2.Chicken feet
3.Marie Laveaus' toes
4.Zombie brains
5.Bayou Phils' fingers
6.Serpents tongue
7. Swamp witch stomach
8.( I DO like Changeling so ) A Changelings veins
9. Cajun Carls eyes
10. Hand of a thief ( thanks fontgeek )
11. and..Tantes' head ( hopefully, they will slow down long enough to ask what a Tante' is. ...It's Cajun for aunt......so they don't miss "Tante" opening her eyes! )

What do you think?


----------

